
How do you get organic traffic for a unique product that no one is searching for - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/answers/3132344/How-do-you-get-organic-traffic-if-you-are-selling-a-unique-product-that-no-one-is-searching-for-on-Google
======
peeterx
You could add a custom chatbot to your site, with all the information about
the unique product, whenever a customer comes to look for other products they
will also get information about the unique product even if they did not search
for it.

Setting up a custom AI chatbot though is so annoying. There are so many tools
out there but they all seem to miss a feature that you REALLY need.

Most times they all force you to pay to have that “Powered by….” imprint
removed and AI doesn’t work.

How about a done-for-you solution?

These Chatifai guys set up a simple custom chatbot for just 19$/m in 72 hours
after placing your order!
[https://chatifai.datawisepro.com](https://chatifai.datawisepro.com)

